# Petitioning for Admission to Trading Forum



## Arch Feline (Oct 22, 2008)

I thought I would look at what used GameCubes are available on the trading forum and I slammed into a brick wall.  I need 100 posts to participate in the forum.  Older members may petition for admission if they have over 50 posts.

I have over fifty posts and I have been a member for over a year.  How do I petition?


----------



## JPH (Oct 22, 2008)

Petition? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





We'll talk about whether to allow you or not in the staff forum.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Oct 22, 2008)

just post 30 more times... NOT SPAM


i wonder if I can get in...


----------



## JPH (Oct 22, 2008)

juggernaut911 said:
			
		

> just post 30 more times... NOT SPAM
> 
> 
> i wonder if I can get in...


That's probably not the best solution.
Seeing as he's been here for over a year and has 70 posts, I don't think he should need to post 30 more times before permitted.

Like I said, it's being discussed (though you've got my vote in the matter).

When it boils down to it, you really should only deal with members whom you trust.

Also, yes you're allowed to use the Trading Forum juggy.


----------



## 1NOOB (Oct 22, 2008)

well the 100 posts thing  made me post more , ill get it soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (i jsut want to see what the trading section look like xD)


----------



## Arch Feline (Oct 25, 2008)

I will check out the staff forum.  

Anyhow, after this topic, some people are going to be scritinizing my posts for spam.

Wait, I cannot see the staff forum can I?  If I can, link please.


----------



## [M]artin (Oct 25, 2008)

Arch Feline said:
			
		

> I will check out the staff forum.
> 
> Anyhow, after this topic, some people are going to be scritinizing my posts for spam.


Actually, I think the Staff Forum is a secret area of the board that only Staff Members can view and post in. 

In any case, it sounds like the matter is being discussed and you should hopefully receive a response soon.


----------



## Arch Feline (Oct 31, 2008)

I guess it takes a while?


----------



## DarkAura (Nov 1, 2008)

No, you gotta be promoted to staff by current staff.  Be good, and contribute.  You can't just post and expect to become part of the staff.


----------



## Arch Feline (Nov 10, 2008)

@Dark Aura

I am not trying to become staff!!!

I am trying to be admitted to the trading forum.  P-l-e-a-s-e. pretty please.

See a previous poster suggested that staff are discussing my petition to participate in the trading forum.  I wanted to see if my petition is being considered.  I went to look and realized that the staff forum is not even read only.  My remark about needing more posts is in regard to the trading forum.

I was not impatient about becoming staff.


----------



## deathfisaro (Nov 10, 2008)

Well it's been like 20 days. Have you actually tried to enter the trading forum? 
There's a chance you already got permission but was not told. Only a chance but never hurts.


----------



## DeMoN (Nov 11, 2008)

Just post 24 more times.  It's not hard; if you posted once a day from the time you made this topic, you'd have access by now.


----------



## dice (Nov 30, 2008)

should have access now.


----------

